# New Study Confirms Kids Watching Television Stresses Parents



## Carine Gosche (6 mo ago)

Lori Ennis said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why but I never felt stressed when my kids watched TV or anything related to internet content.


----------



## Yaroki (Dec 28, 2021)

I also don't feel stressed when my children watch tv. We cut the cord and switched to a firestick. Now we have a big list of these channels, including those for kids. Moreover, I take the advantage of this time and spend it doing necessary things or just having a little rest.


----------

